# Time frame for refunds to debit cards?



## FrankStar (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I searched for this, but was unable to find an answer either here or on Amtrak's site.

How long does it usually take for Amtrak to credit back a debit card after an online cancellation?

I booked online last year for a trip in May, and my travel plans changed and I canceled online Saturday. I realize it was on a weekend, but I need to use the funds for other things.

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## BobWeaver (Apr 16, 2012)

FrankStar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I searched for this, but was unable to find an answer either here or on Amtrak's site.
> 
> ...


I'd give it a couple more days. It's only been 2 days since you cancelled. My credit card usually posts a refund in about 3 days.


----------



## Ben_G (Apr 16, 2012)

We canceled a trip last fall due to the flood's that effected the CZ. It was 10 days before my debit card was credited with the refund.


----------



## MiRider (Apr 16, 2012)

We only use a Debit Card and have always been credited the next business day, but see the pending transaction immediately - at least for the 3 online refunds I've done.

Your bank's policies should state when you can expect a debit card credit, Amtrak has no control over that

This is how it works for most banks - maybe not yours

Electronic transactions like deposits and credits made after the close of business on Friday will not be posted to your account until after midnight on the next business day which is Monday.

Your account should reflect the credit on Tuesday, if not, call your bank and ask about the policy.

Most electronic transactions during that time period usually show up as pending on your online statement.

Purchases usually show up as pending too, but the account balance will reflect those transactions.

As I said, your bank may be different.

Look to see if their policies are on their website.

Edited to add:

I should note that I hadn't printed my tickets yet when I cancelled my trips.

We'll how long it takes for them to refund my printed 4/22, cancelled train, Wolverine tickets at CUS on Wed.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 17, 2012)

Check with your bank. When I was with BoA, it took 3-4 business days. With USAA, it takes 1-2 business days.


----------



## FrankStar (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks all - the refund hit my bank last evening. Since I use a credit union rather than a bank, any deposits generally post immediately.


----------



## Tonya Williams (Nov 27, 2019)

FrankStar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I searched for this, but was unable to find an answer either here or on Amtrak's site.
> 
> ...



Amtrak needs to decide and stick to as well as list on their website how long refunds take!!! After searching their website I could not find it. A ticket agent told me between 7-10 business (that is bs)! A refund agent (very dismissive) said 5-7 business days and when I suggested they put that on their website he said “no one does that”! I told him that was completely wrong fees are listed on every website I have ever worked with. It’s pretty much a standard across the board! So I asked him to pass along the suggestion. He sarcastically said “sure I’ll do that”! Total BS I will share this post with every website that allows any type of feedback on business! Treat me like crap and the world is going to know.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 27, 2019)

Tonya Williams said:


> A ticket agent told me between 7-10 business (that is bs)!


No, it's not BS. Refunds typically take 5-8 business days, depending on the banks, so it's common to give a timeframe of 7-10 business days just in case. This is due to a couple of factors:

- Some people don't understand "business days" are Mon-Fri and count Sat/Sun as days. Quoting 7-10 allows for that wiggle room.
- Some banks take forever to transfer funds. If an agent says "5-7 business days" and it's now the sixth _calendar _day, that customer is going to call and start screaming even though it's only been 4-5 business days.

I do not work for Amtrak, but I have this conversation several times per day while processing credits against invoiced accounts.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 27, 2019)

Banks seem to move at light speed when there's an overdraft or other penalty related event. Only to move slower than chilled molasses when there is no benefit to them. The underlying technology of bank transfers is nearly instantaneous. Even reversible transactions generally close within three days. Some of the delay comes from batch processing, audit controls, and financial reporting requirements. That being said, 7-10 business days made a lot more sense in the era of physical paper checks than it does in the era of electronic banking.


----------



## Tonya Williams (Nov 28, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> No, it's not BS. Refunds typically take 5-8 business days, depending on the banks, so it's common to give a timeframe of 7-10 business days just in case. This is due to a couple of factors:
> 
> - Some people don't understand "business days" are Mon-Fri and count Sat/Sun as days. Quoting 7-10 allows for that wiggle room.
> - Some banks take forever to transfer funds. If an agent says "5-7 business days" and it's now the sixth _calendar _day, that customer is going to call and start screaming even though it's only been 4-5 business days.
> ...



I am sorry but. If their system releases a refund that day as they claim once it’s processed it should hit your bank the next business day (I know what business days are) at the latest. The time it takes for each our banks to process that credit depends on that bank. That’s where/why almost ALL places have the 3-5 business days disclaimer. I was being told it would 7-10 business days for Amtrak to process it on their end. This mean if it takes a month to get back to me they have that disclaimer to fall. And I am sorry, but yes everything is automated. It has been for a longtime I know because I have worked at the Main Money Transfer Center in the US as a Risk Assessment Processor working directly with Federal Reserve so I know exactly how long it takes and if they can debit your account in one day they can turn it around in the same amount of time! The problem is big companies like to sit on money as long as they can..It makes their accounts bigger. If they do this it adds up and they earn interest daily on all of the refunds they are holding up. One penny times every transaction held for refund over a year is a lot. So yeah I call BS


----------



## Qapla (Nov 28, 2019)

When we had to cancel our trip on the Silver this year due to the hurricane - the money was put back later that same day .... Well, actually, it was "pending" in my account almost right away after I talked with Amtrak and "deposited/cleared" by the next day.


----------

